# Critique my pulled from a/c dog Kenya :)



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

i still get conflicting answers as to IF kenya is a purebred GSD or not.. i think so..she looks like it to me (even if shes pretty small) 
lol but i dont really care lol shes the best dog ive ever had and i only paid $65 for her  lol 


her titles:
-best in show winner of the eukanuba tournament of tissue paper shredder
- Westminster best of "i didnt do it.." look 
here are some pictures







feel free to critique 


i just think she looks ULTRA GSD in this picture..









one of her standing.









*serious face*









some more standing pics..


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW stunning bicolor, you got her at the shelter?? What is wrong with people???


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9WOW stunning bicolor, you got her at the shelter?? What is wrong with people???


ya i got kenya from animal control







so shes a bi color? even w/out the brown eye brows?


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

She is beautiful. I would put my money saying she is purebred. I second the "whats wrong with ppl"!!! I have no idea why ppl would let a great dog like this go!!! Kudos for picking up this great dog!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kenya is very pigmented, I love the darker leg blending. Onyx is a bi-color, too, but not as dark. She only has brown on her legs, tail and her bow-tie. You need to get pics of her on a solid surface in a stacked position,







just to satisfy me) It is too bad you don't have her history.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

She is beautiful, my girl is really small too


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

ill try lol im having trouble with the whole stacking thing, i start moving her legs around and she just looks up at me like "umm..ive got the whole standing thing down. but thanks for the help..."


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

What a beautiful girl you have







Her titles are priceless!

Someone once told me that 'someone's so called garbage, is always somebody elses treasure'. And she is a treasure for sure!

-Lisa


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

purebred bi-color


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Kenya is beautiful!! You have hit the jackpot!!!!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Liesjepurebred bi-color


I agree, I don't see anything that would point to a mix. What reasons do people give for call ing her a mix?


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Strana1
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Liesjepurebred bi-color
> ...


"shes too small, not the right color, no brown eye brows, tail isnt fuzzy enough, too skinny, too shy, ears arent the right shape, " the list goes on and on lol


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Pure bred bi-color with very impressive titles!!!

She is beautiful! People ask if she is pure bred because she is not the typical black and tan saddle back that most folks think are what a GSD looks like. GSD's come in several coat patterns as you now know!

Congrats on your GSD and thanks for adopting!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

wow she is Stunning, she is a beautiful bi color she looks very young she may not be done growing yet, she is pure bred thats for sure I can't see anything else in her, enjoy your girl


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice pup!!go buy a lotto ticket
I have a shelter gsd and an AKC one they both look like purebreed gsd's at the end of the day I love them the same.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ideally bi colors do not have tan brows


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

You see on the backs of her rear legs, the black that runs down to the feet? Those are called tar heels, typical of bicolor dogs. Also, bicolors have penciling on the front paws (black lines), Kenya's got that and then some LOL

Bicolors can come in different patterns too (in regard to the ratio of black/tan), and the lack of tan brow markings means nothing as far as they're concerned. A Black and tan typically has the brow markings, but the lack of them on bicolors and sables really means nothing.

There is nothing off or 'mixed' about her coloring, many people just aren't used to seeing anything than the typical b&t saddleback Rin Tin Tin GSDs.

The lack of fluffy tail and size is most likely because she's young. Reich looked similar to her from 6-9 months of age, before her neck and chest started filling in. Looking at her, they are actually built remarkably similar. My girl lacks the tan brows too...but has more tan and it's lighter than kenya's.

Her eyes are nice, dark, and rich....nothing wrong with those either


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

lol im gonna print this out and carry it around

she was spayed today







sorry boys lol  

her chest also seems to be getting some of the brown coloring, i cant wait to keep watching her grow up


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

She is absolutely beautiful! Love bicolors!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

I love her girlie girl GSD characteristics.
She is FAAABULOUS darhling!
She was quite the score and the pink collar is icing on the cake!


----------

